# Oakley Jawbone Performance Eyewear Pro Review



## Anonymous774 (Feb 17, 2010)

i've been an Oakley fan for a long time, and recently tried the Filter sunglass from Giro. They're worth a look, especially if you have fogging issues or a smaller head. i wear a size small helmet, and it fits perfectly with my Atmos, and seems to sit a little farther away from my brow, so it doesn't fog at all.


----------



## Anonymous775 (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone know which green the pair above on page 2 of this review is? Retina Burn or Team Bright Green?


----------



## Anonymous218 (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's just say I am an Oakley fanboy. These glasses are no exception. The vented lenses are significantly better at not fogging but the color selection is limited.


----------



## Anonymous776 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I strolled into my LBS (Conte's of Arlington VA) to look at either getting my two pair of Specialized Sunglasses repaired or replaced. I had had great successes with the Specialized glasses except two things. First, the lens on the San Remos, which theoretically, should be bombproof, was scratched and secondly, the frames of my second pair (San Remos) looked like the paint job of an old 2001 Ford Tempo. I am tough on sunglasses so the scratch I understood but the red finish scratching and flaking to reveal the white frames was a little much, I digress because this is more to do with the Oakley Jawbones than it does reviewing a Specialized product.

In the past, I had become accustomed, through a slow but continuous desensitization towards cost, to purchasing expensive but decent sunglasses. The recommendation was made for me to look at the new Oakley Jawbones. Now my experiences with Oakleys have varied in the past. I had never purchased ones for cycling, but have used them as daily wear glasses and on a couple of tours to Iraq and Afghanistan. My experience was that they were just okay, not something that I would run out and buy, and when given the opportunity to wear my $30 Under Armor glasses I picked up at Dick's Sporting Goods or the most expensive Oakleys, I would take the Under Armor everyday of the week. So on to the Jawbones.

First, there was the price tag, almost $280. This was for the custom frames that would match the team kit and the VR28 Blue Iridium Vented lens, without the custom frames it would be about $195. Here is my first and only gripe about the Oakleys, there is not enough "standard" frame designs. My opinion, only one of the four-color combinations offered off the shelf is not hideous, so custom is the only way to go.

Out of the box, the Oakleys looked sharp. You open them up and others gather round to gaze. Presentation was awesome, case, lens, soft case, and the extra "accessory" lens. When you pick the glasses up for the first time, they will feel a little bulky but that is the last time that you will even think of that and will only be reminded when first timers pick them up and ask. Playing around with them in the LBS does not do them justice; it is the first time on the road that you can tell that you have bought a great piece of equipment.

The first ride was a cool February morning, snow had melted off the streets, but water still glistened informing you that the first time behind the rider is going to cause a rooster tail effect of salty water in the face. The glasses felt amazing, very light, full field of vision and fit the face perfectly. The clarity of the lens was absolute. The first opportunity for the group to paceline provided the next opportunity for test. As water sprayed in my face and a quick wipe of the gloved finger across Oakleys Hydrophobic lens cleared the lens immediately, I remember being shocked that there were no streaks. By the end of the ride, I was absolutely sold on the Oakley Jawbones. Only for a brief second did they fog up at all. We had done a really hard climb followed by a steep decent to a stop sign. As I came to a stop and reached down to grab a bottle of Heed, the glasses fogged for a second, but they cleared equally as quick. Not once did they fog during the ride. I remember thinking, I cannot wait to try these in cyclocross where fogging has always kept me sans free on wearing eye protection during a race.

The final sale, I pulled up to the truck to finish the ride, I took off my glasses and was blinded by the sunlight. I remember putting them back on thinking, really?? That big of a difference? Yes, that big of a difference. Therefore, I am sold, $280 for a pair of sunglasses, well worth the money. Optimal comfort, no streaks, unbeatable clarity, these are legit!


----------



## Eric1 (Jun 5, 2010)

These are comfortable and effective sunglasses. I like how the lower, hinged part of the lens frame seals against my face. Mine came with the light yellow and black iridium lenses, and I've since purchased a set of VR50 transitions lenses. Transitions are good in the winter; otherwise, I leave the black iridium in most of the time. It seems to me that the iridium lens cuts out more light than the transitions lens at its darkest, even though both are spec'd at 10% transmission. All of the lenses I have are vented. In Houston heat and humidity, they tend to fog up when we come to a stop, but clear immediately when we start rolling.


----------



## Jim3 (Jul 2, 2011)

The rest of the story. Owned Oakley's on/off since 1986 with other brands interspersed, ie Native, LLB, others. Purchased the Jawbone's 2 Sep 10 from my LBS. With limited and non-abrusive wear the left nosepiece gray covering just split in half and fell off on 1 Jul 11. My experience with Oakley's from my first purchase in 1986 and on to M frames and now the Jawbone specific to the nose pieces is this: just plain inferior engineering Oakley. When these nose pieces fail you will see the failure points and why I question the design/ engineering. Oakley's were expensive in 1986 and the tradition continues. At $200.00 plus one would expect bullet-proof product. My LLB $25.00 lenses did get abuse and didn't fail this early in the wear time. Am about to enter the warranty forray. These do fog and clear with movement but so do a $15.00 pair of shades I purchased two years ago with great eye coverage and no early failures. Will I buy another pair of Oakley's? Nope. js


----------

